# Application Rate Calculator



## behemyth (Jun 8, 2019)

Does anyone on here have a good website for application rates? I don't have a Ph.D in mathematics, so when they ask me to convert oz per acre per gallon, and than figure out how much to add to a sprayer tank per gallon, I have no idea where to begin.

I did find a website by GrassDaddy (not sure if the one on here is the same guy), but that only has rates for three chemicals.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

http://agebb.missouri.edu/fertcalc/


----------



## behemyth (Jun 8, 2019)

@Ortho-Doc Do you have one for liquid applications? That's where I'm having the issues with conversions..


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@behemyth Would something like this work for you?


----------



## OnlyMayo (Mar 24, 2020)

mowww said:


> @behemyth Would something like this work for you?


I could definitely benefit from that. Willing to share?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

PM me your email address and I can pass over.


----------

